# Help Us Pick....Vote Please



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello My Peps....I need your help!

With the kids and the dogs it is hard for us to go out as a family unless we take two cars and that's a pain in the hinnie..lol. So we are going to get a minvan...yeaa...So one of us wants a Honda and the other wants a Nissan. You can help us pick...I believe the features are about the same so we're going on looks...

First the Nissan Quest...










And the Honda Odyssey..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Buy American.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I perfer the dogde or chevy models. Right now I have a 2003 chevy Venture. I love it.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

From owning and knowing alot about Hondas...I'd take the Honda. The late generation Nissans are good also though. The Quest looks like an overweight Altima, IMO. Just don't like the lines.


----------



## ndnprncs16 (Dec 10, 2008)

We've always owned Honda's and I even had a 99 Odyssey that I sold. I LOVE Honda's. I'm actually gonna get another Odyssey soon hopefully!!! :roll:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I knew someone who drove a Quest and loved it. And while I'd love to echo Buz's sentiments, it's your decision.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have owned american...And it has never been good..lol..Well not for us.

Heck if BMW made a van we'd be buying that...HAHAHA


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I've never liked Nissan, too many stories from friends, plus I own a Honda.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I always buy american but if those were my opitions I would go with honda


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The Honda !


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Honda is more reliable than Nissan IMO.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I also Like the dodge but of those 2 I would say HONDA!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I would say the Honda, I think it looks better also, and I heard Honda's are more reliable.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Bump...........


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I kinda like the Nissan better, as far as looks.But i think the honda would be more dependable.Just my opinon though, hope it helps.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Cain714 said:


> I kinda like the Nissan better, as far as looks.But i think the honda would be more dependable.Just my opinon though, hope it helps.


same here


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I guess we'll be getting the Honda. I wanted the Nissan...LMAO


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Get what you want.


----------

